# Need help on a governor



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Wh :wave: en I was taking the sump of my briggs 16 horse, the governor fell off And I wasn't able to see how it went back on. I have a theroy, but not sure. The IP list dosen't help at all either, Any help would be greatly appreciated. :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------

